

TechCrunch Disrupt, May 24-26 in New York - agotterer
http://techcrunch.com/2010/03/01/techcrunch-disrupt-ny-2010/

======
albertsun
Startup Battlefield? This sounds like a bad reality TV show. Albeit one that I
would still be unable to stop watching.

